# 1967 Stingray Deluxe Project



## marching_out (Jun 6, 2022)

First project in a while. I've got several bikes to choose from but this one trips my trigger right now. First Stingray I've owned.



Decided to do a first wash so I wasn't continually breathing chicken crap during tear down.


















White over spray with a few spots of white house paint. And the first issue uncovered.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 26, 2022)

Slow going. Haven't had a lot of time. Some of the parts are like an archaeological dig.


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jun 26, 2022)

I love that this bike is getting saved! Well done!


----------



## marching_out (Jul 4, 2022)

Finished the chain guard today. Pretty pleased with the results. If you look close you can still see remnants of the white overspray on the silk screen. New tires arrived as well. Quick mounted them to check for fit. I don’t like surprises at the end of the build.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 8, 2022)

Pedals and grips off. Took about 20 minutes to get the grips off. Had to let the WD40 drain down.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 23, 2022)

Pedals done as well as a few random parts.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 23, 2022)

And a few major pieces of chrome. I think I'm going to throw the rim in for a little while longer.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 23, 2022)

marching_out said:


> First project in a while. I've got several bikes to choose from but this one trips my trigger right now. First Stingray I've owned.View attachment 1641488
> Decided to do a first wash so I wasn't continually breathing chicken crap during tear down.
> View attachment 1641505
> View attachment 1641506
> ...



There will be more.....


----------



## marching_out (Jul 27, 2022)

Impatient moment #1.



Impatient moment #2



Success.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 27, 2022)

I had to get out the broken fender bolt to soak the stem in BP Blaster. The stem bolt was stuck and I didn't want to wrench on it any more. 



Soaked it for three or four days. Used a couple of 2x4's between the forks and bars to break it free. Took about an hour to wrench it out.












Not only was the bolt massively rusted, the bolt was also bent preventing from coming all the way out of the stem.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 29, 2022)

Stem parts cleaned and polished.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 29, 2022)

Good Lord, this is cleaning up nicely! What are you soaking the chrome/steel in? I am amazed...


----------



## marching_out (Jul 29, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Good Lord, this is cleaning up nicely! What are you soaking the chrome/steel in? I am amazed...



I switch between a couple of methods. On this one, I soaked in citric acid for at least an hour and then rubbed with aluminum foil. I then soak the smaller parts in WD40. After that, if needed, I hit them with a cheap Harbor Freight wire brush in my dremel. Sometimes I'll forgo the citric acid and use Mother's Chrome polish with aluminum foil. That's only if the rust is minimal. After all that, I'll coat everything with Johnson's Paste Wax.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 29, 2022)

marching_out said:


> I switch between a couple of methods. On this one, I soaked in citric acid for at least an hour and then rubbed with aluminum foil. I then soak the smaller parts in WD40. After that, if needed, I hit them with a cheap Harbor Freight wire brush in my dremel. Sometimes I'll forgo the citric acid and use Mother's Chrome polish with aluminum foil. That's only if the rust is minimal. After all that, I'll coat everything with Johnson's Paste Wax.



Thank You!


----------



## marching_out (Aug 14, 2022)

Fork and rear fender cleanup. Fork not polished yet.







































 Fender is citric acid soak with aluminum foil only. No fine tuning or polishing yet.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 15, 2022)

Love this, you’re doing great! Great Schwinn quality paint and chrome cleans up nice!


----------



## marching_out (Aug 20, 2022)

Rear rim cleanup and random pieces.


----------



## marching_out (Aug 21, 2022)

Quite a bit of progress over the weekend. Started the cleanup on the frame. I am now a WD40, 0000 steal wool convert. I didn't get it completely finished and will have to wait until next weekend before picking it back up.


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 21, 2022)

That drop out cleaned up super nice!


----------



## marching_out (Sep 4, 2022)

Much progress and now in the home stretch as the rebuild has begun.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 9, 2022)

Crisis averted. Started putting the headset back together and felt some resistance. Bigger wrench right?! Finally got my senses about me and took things apart. A piece of thread broke loose and started chewing the rest up. The funny thing is I had put this together and took it apart probably ten times during the cleaning process. I very carefully used a triangular file and a wood chisel to clean up the trailing thread. Luckily I was able to salvage things.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 11, 2022)

Final pieces of the puzzle.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 17, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Final pieces of the puzzle.
> View attachment 1694506
> 
> View attachment 1694507
> ...



Get that thing together and let us see!


----------



## marching_out (Sep 30, 2022)

Life took over for a few weeks but I finally finished it up. Thanks to @jammer for the reflector and to @Huntingtonbikeguru for the spokes, head badge, and front axle. Rides fantastic.


----------



## jammer (Oct 1, 2022)

Looks great! Nice to have met you a few weeks ago.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Nice job man, great results!!


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 1, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Pedals and grips off. Took about 20 minutes to get the grips off. Had to let the WD40 drain down.
> View attachment 1658943
> View attachment 1658944
> View attachment 1658945



I'm always amazed at how much damage the Headbadges get.....


----------



## Thee (Oct 1, 2022)

That’s Great ! Nice thread !


----------



## furyus (Oct 29, 2022)

Very nice job! Great thread. Just picked up practically the same bike today for a winter project. Mine is worse than it looks in this pic.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Oct 29, 2022)

marching_out said:


> First project in a while. I've got several bikes to choose from but this one trips my trigger right now. First Stingray I've owned.View attachment 1641488
> Decided to do a first wash so I wasn't continually breathing chicken crap during tear down.
> View attachment 1641505
> View attachment 1641506
> ...



Stripped axles always seem to bring projects to a screeching hault…this is causing me frustration just looking at it😂😂😂


----------

